# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  evoBOT, autonomous mobile robotic system, Fraunhofer Institute for Material Flow and Logistics IML, Dortmund, Germany

## Airicist2

Developer - Fraunhofer Institute for Material Flow and Logistics IML

iml.fraunhofer.de/en/fields_of_activity/material-flow-systems/iot-and-embedded-systems/evobot.html

----------


## Airicist2

evoBOT Concept Launch

Mar 30, 2022




> Concept Launch - Ein Blick in die Vorbereitung zum Ifoy Award 2022
> 
> Ein Rückblick auf die letzten Züge der Vorbereitungen des Teams des Fraunhofer IML, kurz vor diesem besonderen Event. Die Entwickler verpassen dem evoBOT mit Hochdruck den letzten Feinschliff.  Auch wenn der evoBOT nicht an der Preisausschreibung des IFOYs teilgenommen hat, haben uns die Organisatoren und das Publikum den richtigen Rahmen für die erste Vorstellung unseres PoCs geboten.

----------


## Airicist2

Transportroboter evoBOT

Sep 8, 2022




> Dieses Video zeigt evoBOT, einen dynamisch stabilen und autonomen Transportroboter mit seinen praktischen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten in der Ladeassistenz. Der evoBOT zeichnet sich durch seine hohe Agilität und Flexibilität aus, wodurch er in der Lage vielseitige Tätigkeiten im Rahmen einer Ladeassistenz auszuführen. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist das Anheben und Transportieren von Koffern, Getränkekisten oder Lebensmitteln, auch im Outdoor-Bereich.  
> 
> Der evoBOT ist ein dynamisch stabiles System, was auf dem Prinzip eines inversen Pendels (ohne externes Kontergewicht) beruht. Das System ist besonders platzsparend und leicht. Im Gegensatz zu konventionellen Robotern hält sich der evoBOT dauerhaft im Gleichgewicht, wodurch das Bewegen auf.

----------


## Airicist2

evoBOT als Ladeassistenz

Sep 8, 2022




> Dieses Video zeigt evoBOT, einen dynamisch stabilen und autonomen Transportroboter mit seinen praktischen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten in der Ladeassistenz. Der evoBOT zeichnet sich durch seine hohe Agilität und Flexibilität aus, wodurch er in der Lage vielseitige Tätigkeiten im Rahmen einer Ladeassistenz auszuführen. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist das Anheben und Transportieren von Koffern, Getränkekisten oder Lebensmitteln, auch im Outdoor-Bereich.  
> 
> Der evoBOT ist ein dynamisch stabiles System, was auf dem Prinzip eines inversen Pendels (ohne externes Kontergewicht) beruht. Das System ist besonders platzsparend und leicht. Im Gegensatz zu konventionellen Robotern hält sich der evoBOT dauerhaft im Gleichgewicht, wodurch das Bewegen auf.

----------

